# Walmart made me happy today-- 2.5 gallon betta kit



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Just something refreshing to see. My walmart is pretty new, and it looks like soon it'll be stocking bettas (they have prices for them out on the shelves already, but no fish.)

Anyway, today as I was buying a 5 gallon kit for dear Good Sir, my new king whom I sort of impulse bought, I saw the best "betta kit" I've ever seen in a store. A 2.5 gallon kit that was made for bettas, sitting right next to the other stuff. There are quite a few betta vase kits too, sadly, but it's just nice to see someone out there made a tank of a decent size intended for bettas, you know?


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Woops, wrong forum! This was supposed to be in betta chat! Hopefully a mod can move it. Silly phone, posting me in the wrong places.


----------



## pinksnowme (May 31, 2011)

I will look for that Betta kit TY for the heads up Elijah


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Well that's nice that you found a cheap tank but buying from Walmart is only going to financially support the way they treat their bettas, which is to say, horribly.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

last time i was at my local walmart, they had the little papers that told where the stuff goes on the shelves. being nosey, and used to seeing those from when i worked retail, i took a look-see. NO place for new bettas, but LOTS of new tanks. :3 i've been wanting to take a trip to walmart for WEEKS since seeing those!


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Well in other stores they do have bettas, so you are still choosing to support a oligarchy, a greedy company who uses animals and people. They usually shove bettas above a sink, by the way, they don't get a shelf..


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

GreenTea said:


> Well in other stores they do have bettas, so you are still choosing to support a oligarchy, a greedy company who uses animals and people. They usually shove bettas above a sink, by the way, they don't get a shelf..


x: mine doesn't have a sink, unless they're in bathrooms. honestly, i don't think where they place them is a matter of cruelty. it's just, they don't often have room to spread out the cups.

and i don't think shopping at a walmart who doesn't have bettas, does anything for the ones that do. x: i mean, they hardly make money from the little guys and girls as it is, so me buying fish supplies at my local walmart, doesn't do much for the walmarts that DO still carry them. often, one doesn't even have a choice of where to shop. if i want aquarium salt, i only have Walmart to buy it from, honestly. i can't shop online, and the two closest pet stores don't carry aquarium salt. but, that's just one example. if my mom wants AC filters, walmart's closest. ect, ect, ect. if i could NOT support them, i would, but.... >.>; it's either walmart, or do without. and not just for pet supplies.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Every walmart i have been too that has bettas, has them on a shelf. 

I fail to see how shopping at walmart is going to make any difference in weather or not they sell bettas. The only thing that will stop that is by people complaining and bad press. If everybody quit buying fish from there I doubt it would make a dent in their yearly profits, especially when they sell damn near everything else under the sun. I do, however, agree that they don't give a rats A** about their fish or employees. :evil:


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Of course it supports the ones that do. Let's draw a basic economic scenario here...

You spend money at walmart. Walmart profits. Walmart continues to do as it wishes. Questions?

Why can't you shop online? Convenience doesn't mean you or your mom don't have a choice, btw. Whether you find it uncomfortable or not, every purchase is a political one and you are supporting certain ideas with your money and where you plant your feet.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm not talking about making them stop selling bettas...I'm talking about shopping there at all. But to answer that, see my above comment. If they get money, from any product, they profit and continue to do whatever they want. So far, that includes selling bettas in horrible conditions and offering cheap products to people so they have no other options. Walmart can afford to downsell all their competition until no one is left.

Luimeril, that's why there are no other options, by the way. Walmart can afford to keep prices so low that they run all local businesses and many other, smaller chains, into the ground. It's not a sustainable economic solution and doesn't support a healthy economy, even short term.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

GreenTea said:


> I'm not talking about making them stop selling bettas...I'm talking about shopping there at all. But to answer that, see my above comment. If they get money, from any product, they profit and continue to do whatever they want. So far, that includes selling bettas in horrible conditions and offering cheap products to people so they have no other options. Walmart can afford to downsell all their competition until no one is left.
> 
> Luimeril, that's why there are no other options, by the way. Walmart can afford to keep prices so low that they run all local businesses and many other, smaller chains, into the ground. It's not a sustainable economic solution and doesn't support a healthy economy, even short term.


Hey! Stop talking like your the big cheese. We love our betta's yes but not stopping to shop at WalMart is like telling me: "Give up your anime." Not possible and not practical. WalMart is one place I can buy my favorite book series for a decent price and buy in bulk. I don't buy pocky anymore from them after Five Below opened but it's impossible.

I'm not trying to pick on anyone but I don't like it when people say to us we should stop doing something and make it difficult on ourselves even though some multi-million corporation won't suffer at all. All we can do is care for our betta's, stand for what's right and give those idiot employee's absolute hell.

My mom wants to give the woman who was a total rude brute to me hell and wants to make them get the fact that we lost our baby girl Maka thanks to their negligence. They let her get infested. They inavertantly caused her demise. I loved Maka so much but I can't just stop shopping there. Think before you post please. You might end up ticking more people off.


----------



## Burd (Apr 10, 2011)

Arashi, there's about a million reasons I could give you not to shop at wal-mart. The way they treat bettas is about 786,341 on that list. Yes, wal-mart has cheap prices and makes your one life seem a bit easier.. but at what expense? That's all GreenTea was trying to say. I don't think he/she was acting like a 'big cheese' or anything... Just trying to make a point.

And just for the record, while I'm not going to ram my opposition to wal-mart down anyone's throat, there's a ton of big chain stores that are far more legitimate than wal-mart where I shop that prices really aren't that bad. Target, giant, etc.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

Wow some debate that sparked up here. I'm not saying walmart is great or anything guys. I'm just saying I went in, and I was really happy to see an actual tank that was 2.5 gallons in size being sold SPECIFICALLY as a BETTA TANK. I just thought it was kinda cool, as I've never seen a tank of that size marketed for bettas before-- normally in big stores I only see betta bowls and the small, glitzy containers for them.

Anyway, as far as why walmart is evil, bettas and how they're treated are pretty low on my list. Walmart wins a lot of my purchases because I don't have to spend $40 in gas to get to them-- and honestly it's why it wins a LOT of people's purchases (and that and their bulk buying and ability go lower than other stores' prices kills off a lot of small shops, but that's a whole 'nother debate all together.) This isn't a thread about weather walmart is right or wrong, but I think it's pretty low of your to dig up a post that hasn't received attention just to call me out for 'supporting' walmart's evil betta habits. By buying a fish tank.

I just thought it was cool so see a decent sized tank marketed toward bettas. As you know, opposed to goldfish. x_x Which most of walmart's tanks those size are. In fact, when I saw it, I even thought to myself maybe all the calls to them about the conditions and requirements had learned them a little, and so they decided to add something that fit those to their stock.


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, GreenTea, I'm not gonna stop shopping at wal-mart because some other wal-mart sells bettas. :/ But anyways, super glad you were able to find a kit for sale, for a betta no less Elijah!  I'm glad it's not just a 1g.


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm glad that you found a good-sized kit for bettas, Elijah. Hopefully those will start popping up in other stores as well! It would be way better to see those than those pitiful 'zen' betta kits that can't be even .5 gallons. 

GreenTea raises good points about the economics of this. I'll shop anywhere else before I go to a Walmart. I refuse to support a megacorp that treats its employees as terrible as Walmart does, and I'll gladly pay an extra few bucks to do so. And I live below the poverty line. 

I think you're taking this a little too personally, Arashi. I don't think GreenTea was attacking anyone or trying to ram anything down anyone's throats, and you're flaring quite a bit in response. I'm a bit aggressive and high-strung myself, but things are getting ridiculous on this forum lately.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

Arashi, being correct doesn't make me think I'm better than you. And there is always another choice. Like I said, convenience doesn't equal no choice and youre supporting ideas with your money. I'm not judging you for it, but to deny that because you don't like it is silly. If it make you uncomfortable, that's probably a good indicator that you don't agree with it either. I don't think and am not saying you're a bad person.


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

This thread was recommended by another thread, I didn't "dig it up," just so you know. 

I'm not judging anyone, this seemed to inflame some people. I don't believe people are this forum are ignorant, or "bad" people, so I am constantly surprised at the amount who spend their hard earned money at walmart. It makes me wonder if they know how those economics work or how walmart treats their employees, animals, etc. If they do and they continue to shop there that's fine, it's a mostly free country. But if they dont know...I think they should so they can make an informed decision, you know? I am letting people know it's not a harmless cycle. 

Costco or Target have cheap stuff too! That's where I go, or I buy from people on ebay or amazing. Many times on amazon, things are much less than in store. check there! I am also a poor student, but I don't mind being broke for the right reasons.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

why can't i shop online? uuhh.... no way to. x: i can browse sites all i want, but without money in my paypal, or a verified paypal, i can't shop. i agree that walmart's one of the biggest places out there, and that they do tend to run smaller stores away, but they're not the lowest. not by far. i've found items way cheaper at other places. their pet supplies are a good example. shoot, their bettas are a good example!

for Remy, who was a veil i tried to save, i payed $5. that's $4.something with tax. if i'd bought a veil at the pet store i buy all my bettas from, i'd pay about $0.50 less, or so(i'm horrid at math). their crowns, i'd pay nearly $9 at walmart, at the pet store? same price as veil. their tanks, i paid a little over $20 for the 1.5 i have Caroline in. at another store, i'd pay a few bux less. 

walmart is NOT cheap. but, often times, they're all you can do. other stores are too far to drive, or just aren't around here(we only have Walmart, a crappy pet store that has almost NO items for fish and caters to mostly dogs, Pet Lovers. PetSamart and PetCo are both almost an hour away), or is the only place to buy an item. as much as i dislike their care of fish, the fish aren't what makes them the big money. it's everything else. the DVDs, the clothes, the plants, ect. pets and pet care items, are pretty low on what gets them money.


----------



## bettafreak33 (Jan 30, 2011)

luimeril said:


> why can't i shop online? Uuhh.... No way to. X: I can browse sites all i want, but without money in my paypal, or a verified paypal, i can't shop. I agree that walmart's one of the biggest places out there, and that they do tend to run smaller stores away, but they're not the lowest. Not by far. I've found items way cheaper at other places. Their pet supplies are a good example. Shoot, their bettas are a good example!
> 
> For remy, who was a veil i tried to save, i payed $5. That's $4.something with tax. If i'd bought a veil at the pet store i buy all my bettas from, i'd pay about $0.50 less, or so(i'm horrid at math). Their crowns, i'd pay nearly $9 at walmart, at the pet store? Same price as veil. Their tanks, i paid a little over $20 for the 1.5 i have caroline in. At another store, i'd pay a few bux less.
> Walmart is not cheap. But, often times, they're all you can do. Other stores are too far to drive, or just aren't around here(we only have walmart, a crappy pet store that has almost no items for fish and caters to mostly dogs, pet lovers. Petsamart and petco are both almost an hour away), or is the only place to buy an item. As much as i dislike their care of fish, the fish aren't what makes them the big money. It's everything else. The dvds, the clothes, the plants, ect. Pets and pet care items, are pretty low on what gets them money.


 +100,000,000,000,000,000,000!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Rereading my post I realize I was being a total flarer but I think I have a right to my opinion. I'm trying to be realistic. The way you said those things irritated me and I admit it was late at night when I posted and I was exhausted. I admit I was flaring quite a bit but...I think the things you said were a bit uncalled for. Yes I know it supports WalMart who have fish but I'm seeing it as this: Will a multi-million dollar corporation stop selling something because a small number go out of their way to stop shopping there? No.

I don't see it as realistic because if your in a certian area and other stores are too far out why waste the gas? Gas prices are ridiculous these days.

I'm sorry.


----------



## elijahfeathers (Oct 15, 2010)

"This thread was recommended by another thread, I didn't "dig it up," just so you know. "


Ah okay. I didn't know. I just came back and saw you were the first post after a while with no one responding.

Personally, I'd love to buy lots of stuff offline. But I live with my little brother and sister and mom. And my money's needed at home first. And personally, if it comes to burning 30-40 in gas to get to petco, or just picking somehtign up at walmart that's 15 minutes away while we grocery shop, I'm gonna go for walmart. *shrugs* It's bad to support any of them. Petco and Petsmart do badly by their bettas too, but I shop them. Cause even though I love fancy fish I can't justify spending $75 on just one over aquabid. I roll into petco and find some amazing fish though.

Just... I dunno. I know everyone here cares about their fish. And I don't like when people judge by where you shop like it makes you a bad person or something. And it's especially hurtful when I'm not even buying fish there and you're telling me that I'm helping hurt fish because I bought a tank for one. Good Sir's really happy in his five gallons, and I'm happy I got it for him.


----------



## Nymmers (May 2, 2011)

Just popping in, Wal-Mart is a chain store, but did you know that a large percentage of those stores are actually owned by a private owner who simply owns a stock portion? The chain does make money off of them but the owner is the one getting a majority of that profit he/she makes at the store. The chain is making profit off of their sales, stocks etc.. So although wal-mart has a bad rep for animal care you should chalk it up to the private owner who is unwilling to do the research about their product. A lot of chain stores are actually owned by private owner. They deal with the chain, but they aren't being controlled with it. 

I have family and friends who have worked in wal-mart. My dad was a store manager as well as in charge of the pet department. And he says to this day Wal-mart was, besides teaching the best job he has ever had.

I can't say I can agree with how a lot of wal-marts care for their pet section, but mine however always had clean water, were well fed and I had not gone in there one time and seen a dead fish, a fish with ich or dropsy etc.. 


BUT this was about Wal-mart finally caring a package that related to good betta ownership, lets talk about that! Possible improvement maybe? Or perhaps their getting a lot of feed back from the customers in your particular area?

I will definately have to go check out some of their deals. I don't buy my pet food or stuff from there but it is where I grocery shop so I'll have to see. Last time I past the pet section they had some new fish decor. =D


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

their new 5 gallon is called a 'betta kit'. it's 5 gallons, with a removable divider, and actually called a betta kit. THAT is how they should do things. if you want a betta kit, get a divided 5 gallon. i mean, sure, you could buy the 5 gallon kit and divide it yourself for half the price, but it's a start. x:


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

I agree. If I wasn't so afraid of cycling I'd ask for it for X-mas and then get a couple of betta girl's. XD


----------

